# Rain drops



## niforpix (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Dcrymes84 (Nov 18, 2009)

Great capture!


----------



## niforpix (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## WimFoto (Nov 24, 2009)

i like raindrop shots on leaves. 
in this case i think there are too many out of focus which distract.


----------



## Canosonic (Nov 24, 2009)

Fresh!
Though a larger DOF would have helped.


----------



## MacroButterfly (Nov 27, 2009)

Love it!


----------

